
Free charging stations can hack your phone, here's how to protect yourself - saycheese
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/free-charging-stations-can-hack-your-phone-heres-how-protect-yourself/
======
gtm1260
_" Even when a mobile phone is in 'charging only' (locked) mode, it can still
transmit the device name, vendor name and serial number to the system behind
the USB port, and more based on the platform and operating system of the
phone," the Kaspersky Lab spokesperson said._

I have to say this seems like a very minor issue. Its pretty much exactly what
I would think gets transmitted. No personal data really at all.

~~~
saycheese
As the article says, if you assume that's are that can be extracted from a
device, it's only a matter of time before you realize it is not; at which
point, you may have already been hacked.

------
lutusp
To solve this problem, those with hardware skills can take a spare USB cable
and snip the data lines, leaving the power lines intact.

[http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab259/kvnsnyder/USB-
cable...](http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab259/kvnsnyder/USB-cable-
wiring.jpg)

Such a modified cable would solve the described problem -- charge the device
but not accept data.

~~~
anotheryou
If you twist together the two data cables android phones also charge faster on
the computer (going to AC mode). (don't charge on really old PCs that could
get overloaded)

------
gizmo686
Enough with the abstinence only education. Just use a condom [0].

Also inspect you condom to make sure it isn't malicious itself. Or make your
own.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Syncstop-The-Original-USB-
Condom/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/Syncstop-The-Original-USB-
Condom/dp/B01N0HCJOW/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1487566529&sr=1-1&keywords=usb+condom)

------
AdamGibbins
I use these [https://www.amazon.com/PortaPow-Charge-Block-Adaptor-
SmartCh...](https://www.amazon.com/PortaPow-Charge-Block-Adaptor-
SmartCharge/dp/B00QRRZ2QM) \- cheap and effective.

------
bluesign
I think browsing internet from your phone is much more risk than plugging to
unknown charger considering attack surface.

------
LordWinstanley
>> we reached out to some security experts...

Four-Tops-Itis

------
wheelerwj
whoa!!! if you plug your phone into something you don't control you might get
hacked!?!

stop the presses.

